# How do you train operators pre-season?



## Mike_PS (Feb 28, 2005)

Hello all,

How do you train operators pre-season? What steps and/or training techniques does everyone implement to prepare and train employees and other operators before the season starts?

Please post/discuss the ways in which you do this.

Thanks :waving:


----------



## SnowMatt13 (Jan 8, 2003)

I have a department meeting to go over everything. Review policy and procedure from years past, get up to speed on new things this year. Usually lasts 2-3 hours. My employees are also sent to a driver safety class that talks about proper eating, fatigue and many other topics.
All of my employees are also certified operators. Yep, that's right, certified in snow and ice control. A great program that has been done locally since 2009 for both private and public sector snow and ice professionals. I am lucky enough to co-instruct this class and it is one of the best IMO.


----------



## Rockvalley rob (Feb 25, 2010)

What is the name of the program? My boss is interested in extra training. What time of year does it happen?


----------



## andersman02 (May 5, 2012)

This is our first year hiring someone to run a truck, In the past it has been just me and my old man.

The key is finding someone that wants to learn the right way and cares about the turf. (for residential plowing anyways) Our companys bread and butter is applications so most of the guys have a passion about turf. That was easy finding the right person. Then comes actual training and how much you have to baby the truck.

I basically gave him an hour rundown on how the plow works, dos and donts then we waited for the first storm. 

First storm was about 1" so I take him out in the truck hes using and do his route with him being shovel boy. Next storm same thing but let him run it for the last half. Third storm let him go off himself.

I think the key is to make sure they know to take their time. Get the skills down first then worry about speed. His route takes me about 3.5 hrs. First time he did it it took about 7. now hes down to about 5.5. Just a matter of time I guess


----------

